
Just want to share a little dating android app - dm991
https://github.com/baodng/dating-android/tree/master
======
jasonvorhe
Be careful, there's no code, the description is shady and the repo contains
just a zip file next to the sparse README.md.

~~~
dm991
Why don't you just try to unzip? if you scare of virus or something else just
use any anti virus that you want.

